# 00955 Fault Code



## MrPassatMan (Mar 11, 2009)

Could someone help me understand this fault:
_00955 - Key 1: Adaptation Limit Surpassed
Possible Symptoms
Remote control not working.
Possible Causes
Key not matched.
*Key operated more than 200 times while out of range.*_ 
Does operating the remote 200 times out of range render it inoperative? 
How does the CCM know the count if it is out of range?
Will clearing the fault allow it to work again?
Will it need only need to be reprogrammed with the keys or re-matched with VAG-COM?
Thanks



_Modified by MrPassatMan at 5:57 PM 10/14/2009_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (MrPassatMan)*

How about start with a new battery?


----------



## MrPassatMan (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (vwemporium)*

Both of my remotes have new batteries and their LEDs flash with every button push. The Passat will not respond to any combination of of button pushes - as noted in the manual or on twenty or so different posting on the web.
There are no other symptoms of any kind of problems with the CCM. The only possible change was the replacement of the car battery and the dying batteries in the remotes
The wording of the fault codes seem strange - the "Key operated more than 200 times while out of range" - that was my original question - Does the remote quit due to being operated out of range and if so will clearing the fault and/or re-matching the remotes with VAG-COM get them working.
The dealer wants $110 to diagnose - i'm thinking that would be a third of the cost of a VAG-COM set-up if it is a good possibility that the problem is in the programming and not the remotes.
Thanks


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (MrPassatMan)*

My guess is that it's a rolling code, i.e. it changes every time the remote is operated and only the next 200 codes are "Predictable" based on the current one. 
Check you owners manual to see if there's not a procedure in there for re-synching the remotes using two keys. It typically involves turning the ignition on with one key, leaving the ignition on, and locking the driver's door from the outside with the key you need to re-synch, then doing some "dance" on the buttons. 
-Uwe-


----------



## MrPassatMan (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (Uwe)*

I appreciate the response but as stated:
_Both of my remotes have new batteries and their LEDs flash with every button push. The Passat will not respond to any combination of of button pushes - as noted in the manual or on twenty or so different posting on the web._


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (MrPassatMan)*

Uwe is talking about remarrying the remotes not looking at the blinking LEDS.
RTFB now


----------



## MrPassatMan (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (vwemporium)*

All due respect to all who have read and commented. I have tried many/all methods of reprogramming and matching with two keys that I can find on the web and manual. I get no response from the car.
My question is/was will the remotes stop working due to some faults stored in the CCM and with VAG-COM can this fault be cleared and allow the the remotes to be rematched to again work with the car.
As for the _RTFB now_ blast - I thought I had stated the question clearly and appreciate disdain anyone one might have for those who post dumbass question without due diligence before posting.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (MrPassatMan)*

Ok 
Not so dumb. I see no auto-scan.
Clearly haven't met the requirements of the forum rules maybe you should read them.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719
Post relevant data and I will help you, otherwise go pound sand.
Im not paid to be here, but I do respect one thing.
It's called protocol.
If anyone can help you its the people here, so cut the garbage.
Hint 46-08-014/ additional data 01-147 in the READ THE FACTORY BOOK or RTFB








Best,
Jack




_Modified by vwemporium at 1:16 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## MrPassatMan (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 00955 Fault Code (vwemporium)*

All due respect to all who have read and commented. I have tried many/all methods of reprogramming and matching with two keys that I can find on the web and manual. I get no response from the car.
My question is/was will the remotes stop working due to some faults stored in the CCM and with VAG-COM can this fault be cleared and allow the the remotes to be rematched to again work with the car.
As for the _RTFB now_ blast - I thought I had stated the question clearly and appreciate disdain anyone one might have for those who post dumbass question without due diligence before posting.


----------

